# The Boss



## kseanm247 (Feb 13, 2013)

This guy thinks he's the boss of the tank. Keeps everyone in line.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Haha funny. I have a male bolivian who would reign as boss would it not be for my male and female krib who already do.

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful ram, nice pic!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

He has some attitude for sure. Great pic capturing the personality.


----------



## Plantedbliss (Feb 24, 2013)

kseanm247 said:


> This guy thinks he's the boss of the tank. Keeps everyone in line.



You mean this "girl" keeps everyone in line. =) A pink belly on a gbr helps you identify it as a female.


----------



## kseanm247 (Feb 13, 2013)

The dorsal fins say its a male. Pink bellies are most common on females but have been seen on both.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, he looks like a he. Younger males commonly have pink on their bellies.


----------

